# Schriftgröße in einem TextField ändern



## CoRiUs (14. Nov 2006)

hallo leute
ich hab mal ne frage 
ich will in einem TextField die Schriftgröße verändern wie mach ich das??

ich programmiere mit eclipse
und ich weiß zwar nicht ob das wichtig ist aber meine public class ist CTaschnRechner extends Frame implemennts ActionListener

ich würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## marble (14. Nov 2006)

JTextField textField = new JTextField();
textField.setFont(new Font(String name, int style, int size) );

an example is on:

http://java.sun.com/developer/JDCTechTips/2001/tt1120.html#tip2

for more information refer to the official java docs:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/Font.html

..or ...

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/JTextField.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Nov 2006)

Wenn du nur die Größe verändern willst, kannst du das so machen:

```
int fontSize = 25; //neue Schriftgröße
Font font = textField.getFont(); //benutzte Schriftart ermitteln
textField.setFont(new Font(font.getFontName(), font.getStyle(), fontSize));
```


----------



## corius (14. Nov 2006)

danke jetzt hab ichs hinbekommen


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Nov 2006)

Oder noch einfacher:


```
textField.setFont(textField.getFont().deriveFont((float) fontSize));
```


----------

